
Soft skills are as important, if not more important, than technical skills - roecuco
https://medium.com/swlh/critical-soft-skills-for-software-developers-6845545f6dbd
======
irjustin
I think this is true for the vast majority of us technically inclined. There
are definitely outliers that can code their way to success, Linus, Carmack and
many more. But they represent the very few.

We have to contend that most systems that are worth acquiring revenue are
systems that require groups of people. Once we're at groups of people, social
interactions really matter whether we like it or not.

I've known engineers who are perfectly great in their technical skill, but
ideologies of perfection to syntax, build systems vs the rest of the team
started becoming friction points. Soon it led to full on mediation sessions
with threats of formal complaint.

Understanding that some things are not worth souring relationships over or how
to deliver feedback in a firm by helpful way without creating needless
friction are very important tools.

So I agree, soft skills _are_ worth developing.

------
sp332
Recently I've been missing a bore basic skill: how to writ ebusiness emails. I
spend about 50% of my email-writing time making sure I don't sound like I'm
talking down to someone, or treating a co-worker like I'm their boss.

~~~
gigatexal
You’re making an effort. That’s good!

I’ve been lucky that most of my coworkers and bosses are pretty good at
communication

------
dusted
I'm kind of annoyed by the amount of articles explaining this, but nobody
cares that a vast amount of developers have no technical skills whatsoever,
but since they're hired by other non-technical people, nobody notices, and
they somehow "perform well" in those environments.

~~~
djmips
"a vast amount of developers have no technical skills whatsoever" \- What a
strange statement. I haven't seen this myself. What field are you in?!

~~~
sp332
Well this 2005 post from Joel Spolsky claiming that most people _interviewed_
for a programming position can't code got a lot of attention.
[https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2005/01/27/news-58/](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2005/01/27/news-58/)
So it's not that 99.5% of all people can't code, but "the worst 199 keep
applying for every job and never getting them". If you don't have screener
questions, chances are higher that you have developers who can't code.

------
craftinator
Yes, if your job is to build bridges, it's much more important to be able to
make people like you than to calculate statics! Good feels or bust!

------
lfaoro
Is anybody annoyed about shared articles behind a paywall? How many
subscriptions do we need to read a story.

